# Trick Club: February 2021



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Poodle friends, this month we’re going to learn a super cute trick that was inspired by a conversation I had with @Asta's Mom. It’s from the AKC intermediate list and also happens to have many practical applications:

*Head down!*

Here’s a video tutorial:






And here’s another video tutorial, with a bonus trick at the end:






The bonus trick combines “Head down” with the very first trick we worked on, all the way back in September. Remember what it was? Peggy sure does!










I love that this month’s trick puts a natural rest pose on cue, which can have a positive effect on dogs who ask for attention in undesirable ways. It also looks _very_ cute in photos.  Hope to see some of yours!

Happy training!
Robin & Peggy

P.S. Missed a previous month? It's never too late! Check out Trick Club: September, Trick Club: October, Trick Club: November, Trick Club: December, and Trick Club: January.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I still have Scary Box, so we'll see how this one goes


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

This trick is essential for dog shaming.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Bigbark said:


> This trick is essential for dog shaming.
> View attachment 473450


Lol! I thought those were nails at first and was a little alarmed!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> I still have Scary Box, so we'll see how this one goes


Haha! Scary box. Sorry Neo and Remo.

You could try a suitcase like in the video. Maybe put a cozy bed inside?


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Lol! I thought those were nails at first and was a little alarmed!


Even at 12 years old he was still getting into mischief. But eating candles????


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Bigbark said:


> Even at 12 years old he was still getting into mischief. But eating candles????


Candles!

Sign reads

They told me I'm the light of their life


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

How’s everyone doing with this one? Any setbacks or successes?

We’ve been slowly—so very slowly—building duration:


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

Love the video!!

We haven’t had any luck. Remy is only 6 months old so I’m wondering if he’s too young for this right now. Hopefully we will go back to it down the road. I taught him to “give paw” instead. I wanted to keep it positive.

I think I taught chin down to my parti boy when he was older. I also added a visual cue - when I nodded my head, he would chin down - no verbal command needed. It’s a fun addition to the behavior.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Well, Annie has taught herself a version of this trick. I like to sit on the small step leading down to an addition, which is also right next to a heating register on one side and the dryer, running on the other (read toasty and warm), and eat snacks. Annie has taught herself to stand behind me and do a chin rest on my shoulder, in hopes of acquiring some yoghurt/cheese/etc. It's so ridiculously cute that I give in. I have even accidentally taught duration by trying to resist for a while. Clever poodle.

I have been lazy so have no where near the duration on the actual cued version. Good job Peggy and Robin!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Well, Annie has taught herself a version of this trick. I like to sit on the small step leading down to an addition, which is also right next to a heating register on one side and the dryer, running on the other (read toasty and warm), and eat snacks. Annie has taught herself to stand behind me and do a chin rest on my shoulder, in hopes of acquiring some yoghurt/cheese/etc. It's so ridiculously cute that I give in. I have even accidentally taught duration by trying to resist for a while. Clever poodle.
> 
> I have been lazy so have no where near the duration on the actual cued version. Good job Peggy and Robin!


That is really sweet. I’m going to try it with Peggy. Will be like a hug.  We’ve yet to encounter a surface that she won’t put her chin down on, but this level of novelty is sure to get her all amped up. Will be a good challenge. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Bigbark said:


> Love the video!!
> 
> We haven’t had any luck. Remy is only 6 months old so I’m wondering if he’s too young for this right now. Hopefully we will go back to it down the road. I taught him to “give paw” instead. I wanted to keep it positive.
> 
> I think I taught chin down to my parti boy when he was older. I also added a visual cue - when I nodded my head, he would chin down - no verbal command needed. It’s a fun addition to the behavior.


It was around Remy’s age I tried to teach Peggy to roll over, and we made only minor progress. I, too, decided it was best to move onto something else.

I think it’s important to recognize which challenges are good challenges, and which are better shelved for a different day....or dog. Lol.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Galen is confused, because he already knows how to crawl and roll onto his side. He can't believe I want something as simple as a head down. He keeps offering a crawl. I think I will try putting a pillow in front of him.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

cowpony said:


> Galen is confused, because he already knows how to crawl and roll onto his side. He can't believe I want something as simple as a head down. He keeps offering a crawl. I think I will try putting a pillow in front of him.


It’s tricky when they overlap like that. Maybe a chair between you would help? That’s what I’ve started using to build duration:










I also find a clicker helpful for capturing small movements. That’s what I used when I initially trained this. Makes me think I should pull it out again and revisit our nemesis, rollover.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm working really hard on this trick, because I'd like the end result of this, but with his head down, like a sweet little hug :


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Gettin’ fancy, @Ava.! I like it! Is Deacon already comfortable putting his head down on flat/inanimate surfaces?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Yep! Just need duration


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

PeggyTheParti said:


> It’s tricky when they overlap like that. Maybe a chair between you would help? That’s what I’ve started using to build duration:
> 
> View attachment 473867
> 
> ...


I think we broke the logjam by harnessing the powers of generalization. Rather, the power of a task not being generalized. I had him lie on the couch. He has never practiced crawling or rolling on the couch, because he'd obviously fall off. So,when I lured him to put his head down, it didn't occur to him to try going anywhere. Easy peasy. He was putting his head down within two minutes. Now we just need to build duration and practice other locations.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Woo hoo! Amazing how fast it can go when we figure out how to explain to them what we want. I can just imagine Galen thinking, “_This_ is all you wanted? Why didn’t you just say so??”


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Since Asta generalizes so well I look for commands or behaviors that he already knows. He will place his chin down periodically so I am just teaching the command - Chin - whenever I see the behavior. Eventually with my help he will make the connection.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> Since Asta generalizes so well I look for commands or behaviors that he already knows. He will place his chin down periodically so I am just teaching the command - Chin - whenever I see the behavior. Eventually with my help he will make the connection.


Here’s an interesting little blog post about this method:









Waiting to capture a behavior? | Stale Cheerios


Positive reinforcement trainers usually rely on several different methods to train new behaviors. This includes (but is not limited to) shaping, capturing, and luring. Capturing is often described as waiting for the behavior to happen, then rewarding it when it does. The idea is to teach the...



stalecheerios.com





Do you ever use a clicker when you’re capturing behaviours?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Never used a clicker, instead mark behaviors by saying the word Yes. I do this immediately when the right behavior is expressed, so same function as a clicker. Great article, thanks for providing the link.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ava. said:


> I'm working really hard on this trick, because I'd like the end result of this, but with his head down, like a sweet little hug :
> View attachment 473896
> View attachment 473897


How’s your sweet little hug coming along, @Ava.?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> How’s your sweet little hug coming along, @Ava.?


Going well! We have gotten a paws up, still working on the head down part. We get there about 70% of the time. Its a type of trick i have to wait and train for when deacon is tired otherwise he tries to knock me over and thinks its a game (Mom on the floor = game I suppose)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ava. said:


> Mom on the floor = game I suppose


Peggy agrees that a human on the floor is very exciting!


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

I know this is an old thread, but Remy and I didn't give up. He now reliably gives me a beautiful "Head Down."


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Bigbark said:


> I know this is an old thread, but Remy and I didn't give up. He now reliably gives me a beautiful "Head Down."
> 
> View attachment 479996


Congratulations on your persistence! Nice job!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Bigbark said:


> I know this is an old thread, but Remy and I didn't give up. He now reliably gives me a beautiful "Head Down."
> 
> View attachment 479996


Yay!! Remy looks _adorable_.

I’m so glad you updated us.  These threads have no expiration date.


----------

